# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  vitalpilze

## heushermanne

wer hat erfahrung mit vitalpilzen ... siehe auch www.vitalpilze.de ?

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

habe gestern meine Bestellung erhalten und gleich mit der Einnahme begonnen. Bin mal wieder sehr optimistisch.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hallo schweigende Mehrheit,

ich finde es schade, daß bei so einem interessantem Thema, niemand Fragen stellt. Wenn ich was einnehme, so informiere ich mich.

Wegen der abendlichen Vitalpilzeinnahme (6 verschiedene) bin ich zu munter zum schlafen. Ich spüre leicht meine größte Metastase den li 5. Lendenwirbel, ausstrahlend in den "Ischiasfuß". Der Grund kann sein:

1. Der Heilpilz Agaricus, der auch vorbeugend und gegen Metastasen wirkt.
2. Die reduzierten Wanderungen in dieser Woche.
3. Das tragen von Stühlen in Mannheim
4. Die überfällige Zometainfusion.

Bei Vitalpilzen sowie auch bei Homöopathischen Therapien, verschlechtern sich oft anfänglich die Symtome, da muss man durch.
Andere Vitalpilze wirken positiv auf die Prostata, die Durchblutung, gegen den PK, Verbesserung der Hormonregulierung, der Immunmodulierung, Blutdruck, Cholesterinwerte u.v.m.
Wir werden sehen, was es mir bringt. Die Zeit der Einnahme ist ideal, der PSA steigt, wird kurzfristig weiter steigen und sich dann hoffentlich einregulieren. Ferner bin ich praktisch NEM und medikamentenfrei. In den Pilzen sind so viele bioverfügbare Stoffe, daß auch eine langfristige NEM Reduzierung möglich sein wird. Man kann ja viele Stoffe im Blut messen, was ich natürlich auch machen werde. Nächste Woche ist Zometa dran, dann werden wir schon sehen.

Gute Nacht, Konrad

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Konrad,

das Thema ist mit Sicherheit interessant. So habe ich mal in der obigen Internetseite aber auch hier gelesen: http://www.heilenmitpilzen.de/index.php .

Dabei bin ich u.a. auf folgende Aussagen gestoßen:

Zitat: "Prostatakrebs:
        Vorsorge ist auch hier sehr sinnvoll.... Ist der PSA-Wert erhöht, kann man mit dem Pilz ABM einen Beitrag leisten. Der Auricularia kann den Entzündungsprozess in der Blase, welcher ebenfalls für eine Erhöhung des PSA-Wertes verantwortlich sein kann, positiv beeinflussen. Bei Kältegefühl sollte der Cordyceps genommen werden. Wurde schon eine Biopsie oder Operation durchgeführt und dabei Krebs festgestellt, sollte man unbedingt mit dem Polyporus das Lymphsystem aufbauen und *mit dem Maitake den fast immer auftretenden Knochenkrebs verhindern.* Bei hormonabhängigem Krebs und bei Hormonblockaden empfiehlt es sich, den Pilz Coriolus einzusetzen."

Für Maitake habe ich nun beispielsweise bei der LEF 2 Präparate gefunden. Eins enthält Maitake mit Extrakt unter dem Begriff SX-Fraction http://search.lef.org/cgi-src-bin/Ms...%20mushroom%20 , das andere Maitake-Extrakt unter dem Begriff D-Fraction http://search.lef.org/cgi-src-bin/Ms...%20mushroom%20 

Kennst Du einen Unterschied? Vielleicht sind es nur in unterschiedlichen Ländern eingetragene Warenzeichen. 

Ich denke, das Thema Vitalpilze sollte man fortführen. An anderer Stelle hatte Hutschi einen Beitrag über BioBran eingestellt, was ja eigentlich "Dein" Thema ist.  (http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=2819 )

JürgenS hatte hier noch andere Produkte erwähnt: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1212 )

Zitat aus seinem Beitrag:"
Neben *BioBran* (*MGN3* und *Noxy Lane 4*, die alle aus der gleichen Ecke kommen) gibt es auch noch *AHCC*, was fast identisch mit BioBran ist. AHCC wird allerdings aus dem Mytzel eines Hybriden von *drei* Heilpilzen (Shiitake, Kawaratake und Suehirotake) hergestellt, aber genau wie BrioBran in einer Nährlösung mit Reiskleie gezogen und ebenfalls fermentiert, um die riesigen Moleküle der Polysaccharide in ein Oligosaccharid von einem Molekulargewicht von 5000 Dalton aufzubrechen und somit die Bioverfügbarkeit zu steigern." Zitat Ende

Viele Grüße

Wolfgang


Liebes Heushermanne,

es wäre doch schön, wenn Du Dich vorstellen würdest, wenn Du hier Werbung für eine bestimmte Internetseite machst.

Wolfgang

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Konrad,

Pilze wachsen im Wald, wo es immer still ist. Aber Spaß beseite, immer wenn man Heilpilze erwähnt, erntet man Skepsis und ungläubiges Kopfschütteln. Nur Leute mit einer katastophalen Prognose, denen weder Stahl noch Strahl helfen kann, und denen nach einiger Zeit dämmert, dass die Ärzte nur HB, Chemo und letztendlich ein lakonische "Sie sind austherapiert, gehen Sie man nach Hause" parat haben, setzen sich mit Alternativen ernsthaft auseinander. Und je mehr man sich mit Heilpilzen beschäftigt, desto anglaublicher ist es, wie sehr dieses Potential im Westen vernachlässigt wird.
Ich nehme seit über drei Jahren Heilpilze. Ob die Pilze einen direkten Einfluss auf meinen PK haben, kann ich nicht sagen. Mein Uro war gegenüber meiner Ernährungsumstellung mit viel Soja, vegetarisch bis auf Fisch, zuerst skeptisch, hat seine Meinung mittlerweile aber geändert. Was haben sie sonst gebracht ?  Blutdruck normal, BMI 24,5, TRIG 75, HDL 49. LDL 71, kleine Blutbild und klinische Chemie im grünen Bereich und bis auf Osteoporose nach vier Jahren HB1/HB2 ein generelles Wohlbefinden.

Wie ich sehe, nimmst du sechs verschiedene Pilze, zusätzlich zu BioBran. Nimmst du Pulver oder Extrakte oder beides ? In den Extrakten befinden sich nur die wasserlöslichen Bestandteile der Pilze, also hauptsächlich eine Konzentration der Polysaccharide, die ja auch zur genüge in BioBran enthalten sind. Es wäre also vielleicht sinnvoller, zusätzlich zu BioBran mehr auf Pulver zu setzen, in dem alle Bestandteile des Pilzes enthalten sind. Obwohl man sagt, dass Pilze adaptogen sind, sollte man einen overkill wohl besser vermeiden.

Wir haben übrigens auf der Website unserer SHG   http://www.promann-hamburg.de/
(eigentlich Rudolf`s Kind), auch eine eine Seite zu Pilzen und MGN-3 (der Vorläufer von BioBran, der von der FDA verboten worden ist)                                                                          
Einen sonnigen Sonntag 
Jürgen

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo JürgenS u. Forum,

auf der Suche nach Infos über den Pilz

PHELLINUS LINTEUS (wurde in einem Vortrag von Herrn Dr. F.E. erwähnt)
bin ich auf auf diese interessante Seite von Herrn Dr. Kappl aus Wackersdorf gestossen. Im Fazit seiner Ausführungen hat er erklärt, dass Medizinalpilze kein Wundermittel seien, dass jedoch - unter Berücksichtigung der vorliegenden Studienlage- den Pilzen in der adjuvanten Tumortherapie ein *erheblich größerer Stellenwert* eingeräumt werden sollte.

Ich besorge mir seit einiger Zeit möglichst frischen *Shitake*-Pilz da sich dieser in wenigen Minuten schmackhaft zubereiten lässt und das Angebot groß ist. Ebenso habe ich mir via Internet ein *Maitake*-Produkt in Kapseln besorgt (stelle die Seite via eMail gerne zur Verfügung) was jedoch sehr teuer ist (60 Kapseln = 42 Euro!!), wobei man dann 6 Stück am Tag nehmen soll. Ich werde mir einmal das Angebot von LEF anschauen, da diese Produkte auf jedenfall seriös erscheinen. Das ganze fällt allerdings wieder einmal mehr unter das Motto der unkontrollierten Selbstmedikation - therapeutischer Effekt ungewiss.

Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht

Jürgen M.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich kaufe die Vitalpilze in Reinform, als Kapseln und Tabletten (Pulver) fast vorort. Ich nehme Agaricus 3 x 1 Kapsel
Maitake 3 x 1 Kapsel
Polyporus 2 x 2Tabletten 
Auricularia 2 x 2 Tabletten
Coriolus 2 x 2 Tabletten

und wegen meiner Allergie und Leberwerten Reyshi 3 x 2 Tabletten.
In Japan und den USA gibt es Pilze als Krebsmedikament, bei uns???

Hallo Jürgen S,

Skepsis erfahre ich seit ich im Forum bin, seit ca. 2,5 Jahren. Ob Ernährung, altern. Hilfen bei Chemo, Bio-Bran, ob EAV, jetzt Heilpilze wird ignoriert, oder gelacht. Ich sage mir, schon eine Weile, wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten. 
Mit Uro oder Onko spreche ich über so was überhaupt nicht.
Bio-Bran habe ich reduziert. 
In meinen "Wissenschaftlichen Unterlagen für Fachkreise" heisst es "Bio-Bran MGN 3" von 2005.

Warum Dr. F.E. nichts zu Heilpilzen sagt, verstehe ich nicht. Warum Rudolf schweigt gleichfalls nicht.
Maitake Kapseln kaufe ich für 82 EUR 240 Stück, die anderen Tabletten für 24 EUR 120 Tabletten.
Ihr mögt das als unkontrollierte Selbstmedikation sehen. Mit der Schulmedizin mache ich das seit 2,5 Jahren genau so. Nur sehe ich beides als kontrolliert an. Ich kontrolliere über EAV und die Bluwerte. Ich vermute eure Ärzte machen das nicht so gründlich. 

Gruß Konrad

----------


## JochenM

Hallo Konrad,
mich interessiert die ganze Sache sehr. Habe bereits letztes Jahr auf dem Kongress der Ges. fuer biol. Krebsabwehr einen Vortrag über Heilpilze gehört und war sehr interessiert.
Würdest Du Deine Bezugsquelle verraten?
Übrigens interessiert mich jeglicher Ansatz auf dem Gebiet der "Nicht-Schulmedizin" und ich verfolge Deine Beiträge immer mit sehr viel Interesse. Ich kann also nur hoffen, dass Du uns weiter berichtest.

Viele Gruesse
Petra Muellenbach

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo liebe Heilpilzfreunde,

  es geht ja nichts über Preisvergleiche. Und da muss ich zum wiederholten Mal feststellen, in Deutschland wird abgezockt, was der Geldbeutel hergibt. Ich vergleiche Produkte der LEF (Life Extension Foundation) und eines typischen deutschen Anbieters. Die Deutschen haben 
für alle Pilze bzw. Extrakte sehr ähnliche Preise. Angegeben ist der Preis pro Packung und der Preis pro Milligramm. Den Dollarpreis setze ich wegen des Transportes, Zollgebühren und Mitgliedsbeitrag gleich Europreis! Es ist also noch reichlich Luft für schlechteren Dollarkurs drin. 

Weil ich in den nächsten 3 Tagen meine Jahresbestellung bei der LEF mache, war der Vergleich für mich wichtig. Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich Heilpilze einnehme.  
*
Deutscher Anbieter*: http://www.hawlik-vitalpilze.de/index.php?refID=1

   Maitake Extrakt, Vorteilsdose:  http://www.hawlik-vitalpilze.de/Maitake/Maitake-Extrakt::12.html 

*98,00  für 72.000 mg, d.h. 0,136 ct/mg
*
   Vitalpilzmischung, Vorteilsdose: http://www.hawlik-vitalpilze.de/Vitalpilzmischungen/40-plus::49.html 

*                                       69,00  für 72.000 mg, d.h. 0,0958 ct/mg

* 
*   Life Extension Foundation (LEF)*: http://search.lef.org/search/default...UERY=mushrooms 

   Maitake D-Fraktion, Mitgliederpreis, Supersale: 

*                        20,22 $ = 20,22  für 19.200 mg, d.h. 0,105 ct/mg*

   10-Pilzmischung, Mitgliederpreis, Supersale: 

*                         22,75 $ = 22,75  für 72.900 mg, d.h. 0,0312 ct/mg 
*
   6- Pilzmischung, Mitgliederpreis, Supersale: 
*
                        23,59 $ = 23,59  für 39.400 mg, d.h. 0,0599 ct/mg* 

  Viele Grüße

  Wolfgang

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich spare wirklich nicht an meiner Krankheit. Ich therapiere mich seit Monaten ohne die Schulmedizin und Medikamente. Wenn ich Preise nenne, dann um anderen zu helfen. Wenn ich auf günstiger Kaufmöglichkeiten von Bio-Bran hinweise, dann gleichfalls. Da bleibt mehr für die Allgemeinheit für unnötige Therapien.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Wolfgang,

mit den Vergleichen ist es so eine Sache. Man muss immer vom Pulver ausgehen. 100 g Pulver entspricht 1 kg Frischpilze. Ein 20-facher Extrakt ist natürlich entsprechend teurer. Verkapseltes Pulver und Tabletten sind natürlich ebenfalls teurer wie auch fertige Mischungen (Bequemlichkeit hat eben seinen Preis). Es ist also immer wichtig, was in den Kapseln ist; Pulver, Extrakt (20-fach oder nur 10-fach) oder eine Mischung (z.B Maitake Pulver plus Maitake D Fraktion).
Bei vielen amerikanischen Anbietern ist das oft nicht ersichtlich. Generell kann man sagen, dass loses Pulver am günstigsten ist. Noch besser ist es, wenn man Trockenpilze kauft und sie selbst mahlt, z.B. in einer elektrischen Kaffeemühle). Die Mischungen kann sich dann selbst zusammenstellen.

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass 1 kg frische Shiitake  20 kosten und 100 g Pulver  18 und dieses Pulver dann noch auch China kommt, so ist das nicht gerade billig. Diese Hochpreispolitik scheint in Deutschland nicht nur für Autos und Medikamente zu gelten, sondern auch für NEM.

Heilpilze sind eine tolle Sache, was aber die direkte Wirkung auf den Krebs betrifft, möchte ich vor zu viel Europhie warnen. Die oft angeführten positiven Beispiele aus Japan oder China wurden fast alle mit intravenösen
Gaben bei Chemo oder Strahlentherapie erziehlt. Das sind hochkonzentrierte Extrakte, die uns in Deutschland nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Ich glaube, in Deutschland ist nur ein flüssiger Maitakeextrakt auf dem Markt, der aber auch nur oral eingenommen werden kann.

Hier noch ein Link, leider nur auf Englisch
http://www.icnet.uk/labs/med_mush/med_mush.html

Kapitel 7 und 10 sind für uns besonders interessant und als PDF runterladbar.

Grüsse

JürgenS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Jürgen,

wir werden ja bei mir und meinem Chemofreund sehen, was sich tut.

Es gibt Studien über Krebs allgemein und Prostatakrebs unter helfender Vitalpilzeinnehme. 
Auch liegt mir eine PSA Entwicklung eines Kolegen vor von 1.2005 PSA 0,9 unter Caltitrol/Zometa 3x/Jahr über PSA 1,32, 1,9 auf jetzt PSA 0,8 am 10.7.2007 + Granatapfelkapseln + 3 Heilpilze. 
aPSA 20, RPE 2000, und befallene LK, unter HB2 auf PSA 0,01 aber dann erneut PSA 1,1

Ob ich das nur ähnlich in hören Dimensionen hinbekomme?
Und die Nebenwirkung des Chemopatienten?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Konrad,

In unserer Gruppe mit Hochrisiko Leuten bin ich der Pilz- und Sojafreak, beschäftige mich neben Osteoroporose also viel mit Ernährung und NEM. Rudolf ist natürlich was Heilpilze anbelangt im Bilde - dafür sorge ich schon  - setzt aber vielleicht andere Prioritäten. Wenn man so seine Aktivitäten bezüglich PK betrachtet, kann man sich nur wunderen, woher er seine Energie bezieht. Wir haben am Sonntag über deine Pilztherapie gesprochen, die wir nur begrüßen, und die hoffentlich etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit für dieses Thema erweckt, denn vorherige Threads über Pilze sind ja bisher immer an Desinteresse gescheitert. Rudolf ignoriert dich also nicht.

Momentan mache ich eine "Erhaltungstherapie" nur mit AHCC, Shiitake und Reishi (für die Leber). Nächsten Monat nehme ich dann wieder Maitake D Fraktion und Pulver zusätzlich,

Ich weiß nicht, ob es die Masse verschiedener Pilze macht. Ich denke, Shiitake und Reishi sollten die Basis bilden. Zwecks Tumorsupression haben ABM, Maitake und Coriolus eine ähnliche Wirkung. Braucht man also alle drei ? Polyporus ist sinnvoll bei Problemen mit dem Lymphsystem und Ödemen und Hericium bei Magen/Darm Problemen. Es ist bekannt, das ABM starke antivirale, antientzündliche Eigenschaften hat und wird deshalb besonders in Brasilien (seiner Heimat) nach schweren Operationen mit hohen Entzündungsrisiko mit Erfolg verabreicht.

Was die Chemo angeht, so wollen wir sie alle wohl vermeiden. Wer läßt sich schon gerne malträtieren. Vielleicht sollte man vor einer Chemo aber einmal Prostasol versuchen. Ich habe gerade eine interessante email im p2p forum gelesen, die ichdemnächst einmal posten werde.

Grüße

JürgenS

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Jürgen und Konrad,

in dem bereits erwähnten Vortrag von Dr. Kappl verwendet er in der onkologischen Praxis das Kombinationspräparat *Onkomykon* welches unter anderem auch MAITAKE enthält. Dort wird auch wieder die besondere Effektivität von MAITAKE auf die PK-Progression beschrieben. Ich werde auch Dr. F.E. nochmals diesbezüglich ansprechen. Ich bin ja auch im Hochrisiko-Bereich und möchte eine Chemo vermeiden. Momentan klappt es ganz gut mir KETOKONAZOL + DELPHICORT. Da ich durch die Therapie auch mit beginnender Osteoporose konfrontiert bin würde ich mich mit Dir Jürgen nochmals intensiver austauschen. Nach fast 3 Jahren Therapie bin ich jetzt auch stärker auf die Ernährungsschiene gekommen. Einer der wichtigsten Effekte für mich ist bisher ein allgemeines Wohlgefühl, wohl auch ein Nebeneffekt einer Gewichtsreduzierung, die jedoch fast etwas zu gewaltig war so dass ich jetzt gegensteuern muss und wieder etwas zulegen darf zumal die aktuelle Therapie auch schwächt durch starken Muskelschwund. Ich bin ein Fan der Mittelmeerkost und habe soeben ein neues Buch von Dr. Myers erhalten mit leckerem Rezeptteil. Auch den Sport habe ich wieder neu entdeckt, ich versuche mit gezieltem Zirkeltraining im Fitness-Center die Muskeln  zu aktivieren.
Die positiven Auswirkungen auf Körper und Psyche tun wirklich gut und ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen, wenn man sich auch manchmal einen kleinen "Ruck" geben muss um anzutreten.

Schöne Grüße aus Niederbayern
Jürgen M.

----------


## JürgenS

> ...
> 
> Für Maitake habe ich nun beispielsweise bei der LEF 2 Präparate gefunden. Eins enthält Maitake mit Extrakt unter dem Begriff SX-Fraction http://search.lef.org/cgi-src-bin/Ms...%20mushroom%20 , das andere Maitake-Extrakt unter dem Begriff D-Fraction http://search.lef.org/cgi-src-bin/Ms...%20mushroom%20 
> 
> Kennst Du einen Unterschied? Vielleicht sind es nur in unterschiedlichen Ländern eingetragene Warenzeichen. 
> ...


Hallo Wolfgang,

Maitake D Fraktion ist das ges. geschützte Markenzeichen  des Erfinders Dr. Namba. SX Fraktion ist das Markenzeichen eines anderen Präparats aus dem Maitake. Welches nun besser ist, kann ich auch nicht sagen.

Was die Preise angeht, besteht kein großer Unterschied. Wenn man beide auf 90 Servings (Dosen) bezieht, ist die SX Fraktion um 4 US Cent teurer. Allerdings sollte man berücksichtigen, dass bei der SX Fraktion 100 mg Extrakt enthalten sind und bei der D Fraktion nur 20 mg. Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass die Wirkung bei der SX Fraktion deshalb viermal stärker ist.

Diese beiden LEF Produkte sind meiner Meinung nicht nur preiswerter sondern auch besser und als die in Deutschland angebotenen Maitake Extrakte.

Viele Grüße
JürgenS

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo JürgenS,

ich habe heute nachmittag meine Jahresbestellung bei der LEF aufgegeben. Maitake D-fraction wird nicht nach Europa geliefert. Es scheint ein geschütztes Warenzeichen zu sein. Bei Neptune Krill-Öl hatten wir das auch schon. Ich habe gerade mal interessehalber wegen S-fraction angefragt. Diese Fraktion scheint aber mehr in Richtung Kreislauf zu wirken.

Die angegebenen Links der LEF funktionieren so nicht mehr. Ich habe sie schon aus meinem Beitrag genommen. Man muss das anders eingeben.
Hier die S-fraction: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00704.html

Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Jürgen,

besser als die Deutschen,warum? Maitake wäre mir zu wenig, mit LK- und Metastasen-, Leberproblemen nehme ich die 6 verschiedenen. Wie ist es da mit LEF, gibt es die da auch. Ich brauche sie jetzt, nicht irgend wann, wenn geliefert wird, wir haben nicht ewig Zeit.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo JürgenS, hallo Konrad,

LEF deshalb, weil dort bisher noch alle Nahrungsergänzungsmittel deutlich preiswerter waren, als in Deutschland oder Holland. Die Qualität ist unbestritten gut. Die LEF wertet ständig mit ihren Wissenschaftlern Studien aus und passt die Produkte und das Angebot an. Zu den Produkten gibt es klare Inhaltsangaben, auch für Allergiker. Der hier im Forum häufig erwähnte Arzt Dr. Strum arbeitet auch für die LEF. Diese ist übrigens eine seit 28 Jahren tätige gemeinnützige Organisation. Einige Produkte werden aber nicht nach Europa geliefert. Ich habe vor ein paar Minuten angefragt und gerade die Antwort bekommen, außer Maitake S-fraction wird nichts an Pilzprodukten nach Europa geliefert. Es gibt ein 6-Pilz und ein 10-Pilz Produkt. Was soll's, da muss man dann doch mal auf deutsche Qualitätsware zurückgreifen. Den wohl erfahrenster Hersteller habe ich ja weiter oben per Link eingestellt. Konrad, kaufst Du dort auch?

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Allerseits,

es gibt ja immer Leute, die nicht alles lesen, sondern nur einen Teil. Deshalb möchte ich gerne mal den Schlussatz aus dem Beitrag von JürgenS zitieren, der auf ProMann hinterlegt ist. http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/...lzeJuergen.pdf 

Zitat:"
Ich möchte nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass Pilze Wundermittel sind und Krebs heilen können, aber auf Grund ihrer vielfältigen, das Immunsystem stimulierenden Wirkungsweise, können sie uns beim Kampf gegen diese heimtückische Erkrankung helfen. Von Schulmedizinern, bei denen weder Interesse noch Kenntnisse vorhanden sind, ist in dieser Beziehung keine Hilfe zu erwarten. Man muss also einen Heilpraktiker finden, der sich mit Pilzen auskennt, oder sich selbst darum kümmern. Im Internet gibt es eine Fülle von Informationen zu Heilpilzen, so dass dieses keine großen Schwierigkeiten bereiten dürfte. In Japan, China und in letzter Zeit auch in den USA, hat man das Potential der Pilze erkannt und betreibt intensive Forschung auf diesem Gebiet. Mit meinen Gedanken zu Heilpilzen möchte ich einen Anstoß geben, sich einmal mit dieser Materie zu beschäftigen. Selbst wenn man skeptisch ist, interessant ist es allemal.
Jürgen" Zitat Ende

Viele Grüße 
Wolfgang

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich möchte nicht klappern, sondern nur ein bisschen Klarheit in das Pilzgeschehen bringen.

Maitake wird als Trockenpilz, als Pulver lose und in Kapseln, Tabletten, Extrakt, D-Fraktion (in der Chemie Fraktion=Zerlegung durch Trennungsverfahren), und MD-Fraktion angeboten. Tabletten enthalten meistens nur gepresstes Pulver. In den Extrakten befinden sich die wasserlöslichen Stoffe des Pilzes.

Bei der Standartisierung des Maitake hat sich herausgestellt, dass die D-Fraktion von allen im Pilz enhaltenen Beta-Glucanen-bei oraler Einnahme- das Immunsystem am meisten stärkt und auch die höchste tumorhemmende Wirkung hat. Der Anteil der D-Fraktion ist allerdings von allen im Pilz enthaltenen Beta-Glucanen am geringsten. Die D-Fraktion wird dann zusammen mit Pulver in Kapseln oder in flüssiger Form angeboten. Das gilt ebenfalls für die MD-Fraktion, eine verbesserte, potentere Rezeptur der D-Fraktion. Diese Pyramide, Trockenpilz bis MD-Fraktion spiegelt sich in dieser Reihenfolge auch im Preis wieder.

In Deutschland wird die D-Fraktion nicht angeboten (wohl nicht als NEM zugelassen), dafür aber komischerweise die MD-Fraktion der Firma Biotake (und auch in einigen Apotheken). Biotake hat anscheinend auch das alleinige Vertriebsrecht für Deutschland. Ich habe aber einen Anbieter im Internet (Graz ?) gefunden, der 4 Schachteln MD-Fraktion zum Preis von 3 anbietet, immerhin eine Ersparnis von 25%.

In den USA gibt es natürlich wie immer günstigere Angebote, allerdings sind die Versandkosten für kleine Mengen sehr hoch, und spätestens beim Zoll ist Schluss mit lustig.

Hier noch die Links:
http://www.biotake.de
http://www.frischundgsund-graz.com/s.../2?shop_param=

Grüsse aus dem grauen, nassen Norden

JürgenS

----------


## ErichH

Hallo,

beim Schnorcheln durchs Internet bin ich über eine neue Broschüre gestolpert. Sie ist über Medizinalpilze.de herunterladbar. An der Broschüre hat anscheinend auch *Dr. Kappl* gearbeitet. Finde ich ganz gelungen, da die gebräuchlichsten *Vitalpilze beschrieben sind und ein paar Kräuter und Vitamine.*
Schöne Grüße
Erich

----------


## Erich S

Lieber ErichH,

habe nach langer Zeit mal wieder im Forum "geschnorchelt" und bin duch Zufall auf diesen Artikel gestoßen! Wenn es auch schon lange her ist, möchte ich bekannt geben, daß nach einem Vortrag über Heilpilze in unserer SHG sich gleich drei Personen entschlossen haben Heilpilze in Kapseln zu nehmen. Bei allen drei Personen kam es daraufhin zu einem PSA-Anstieg. Nach entsprechenden Recherchen wurde herausgefunden, daß sich die Heilpilze (wenn gewünscht kann ich nach der Sorte fragen) die Nebennierenrinde beeinflussen und wahrscheinlich über das Dihydrotestoteron den PSA-Wert nach oben veränderte.
Also Vorsicht!

Viele Grüße und allzeit einen nicht nachweisbaren PSA-Wert
Erich S

----------

